# Florida Cichlid Farm



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll be in the Orlando area for a week and would like to take a tour of a tropical fish farm who has cichlids. Not sure they welcome just visitors, just thought it would be interesting to see the process up close. If you have any other suggestions on places to visit that are cichlid related, breeders, that would be helpful. I will have a rental car so NP going anywhere.Thanks in advance


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Most fish farms are off limits to the general public. There is the threat of introduction of disease and there are certain trade secrets the farms may wish to protect.

Also most of the farms are further south or west in the Tampa and Homestead areas. There are a few in the Orlando area but they are very small.

Andy


----------

